# mini pinion racks



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

dunno if you micro guys have seen or not, but i have some micro sized pinions racks for sale that i make. i have a handfull already made up that hold 10 gears. i can number em for ya too, you just gotta tell me what numbers you need. they are 3 inches long and about 1 inch wide including the rods. i have these listed for 7 bucks each shipped in the usa. :thumbsup:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I got one these are sweeeeett!!!!


----------

